# Review: Fenix TK75-2015: 4000 lumens, beamshots, compared (also)to TK75-2900 version



## kj75 (Oct 6, 2015)

Fenixlight has launched the TK75-2015: The third TK75-version after the 2600 lumens (powered by XM-L(U2) leds) and the 2900 lumens (powered by XM-L2(U2) version. Main difference: the TK75-2015 is powered by four instead of three leds. Besides a new interface there are more differences between the two. In this review we’ll have a look at this latest TK75, often compared to the earlier version. 

*the TK75-2015 side by side to the previous version
*






*impressive lights
*





*with big heads, powered by XM-L2(U2) leds 
*





*the same proportions, but clear differences
*





*Let’s start, as usual, with the manufacturer specs of the TK75-2015: 
*
*Features:*

_·Uses 4 Cree XM-L2 (U2) LEDs with a lifespan of 50,000 hours _
_·Powered by four 18650 rechargeable Li-ion batteries or eight CR123A batteries 
·Ultra-high intensity of 4000 lumens, instant Burst and Strobe activation 
·Back support system, effectively release holding fatigue 
·Power display of runtime, quick lock-out function 
·length: 185mm (7.28in.)_
_·diameter: 52.5mm (2.07in.)_
_·head: 87.5 (3.44in.)_
_ ·575-gram weight (20.28oz) excluding batteries _
_·Digitally regulated output maintains constant brightness 
·Low-voltage reminder indicates when battery replacement is needed 
·Reverse polarity protection, to protect from improper battery installation 
·Dual button switch system in the front for simple and fast operation 
·Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum 
·Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish 
·Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating _

*And the output specs, (also a comparison with the earlier version):

NOTE: the 2015-version is tested with 3400 mAh, the 2900 lumen-version with 2600 mAh cells*

*TK75-2015
*





*TK75-3 x XM-L2 U2 
*





*Unboxing:*

Good to see that this “upper-class” light comes in a sturdy carrying-case. This box will prevent the light and makes it easy to store the light and the accessories while not used. Except the prints on the enveloping carton this carrying-case is equal to the earlier TK75-package. So I think it’s not surprising that I can tell the contents are the same too, only the 2015-version comes including a shoulder-strap. Strange that we can’t find a holster, it should be added next time.. Personally, I’m happy with this boxes, and wish Fenix should bring more lights in such a box. More pictures below that also show the contents…

*same boxes, only difference in prints*





*equal cases, except the stickers*





*inside: TK75, manual, warranty, leaflet, o-rings and lanyard. 2015-version has a shoulder strap.
*






*Impressions:*

First impression: Big but compact! Both are impressive, some heavy flashlights that are excellent manufactured and finished. Good job on anodizing, clear glass lenses and perfect centered leds. The reflectors are clean, except one minuscule flaw that I found in the TK75-2015’s reflector. The threads are well machined and run smoothly, and are greased sufficient. Both are lights for some bigger “men-hands” because of the proportions. The TK75-2015 has some better grip and also a better anti-rolling design. Tailstanding is no problem, but I don’t understand why Fenix has done away the double lanyard-holes: The previous version (whit added lanyard) is standing more stable.

At first sight, those lights look, except the reflectors, almost equal. But when we have a closer look, we see a lot of differences. Let’s name the most important: the notches at the heads, the body texture, the print on the buttons, the tripod connector at the TK75-2015 and the shape of the tailcaps. Also inside some differences: A little spring at the battery-contact and the battery-magazine of the latest version has its own print. High quality also inside: No sharp parts or solder rests and well finished battery magazines. Both lights work with (optional) extenders: You’ll get double runtimes by the every extended kit. Overall we can say the built quality and finishing was excellent on the previous version, and is luckily the same at the 2015-version. Let’s have a closer look at both lights now, shown by a lot of pictures!

*at first sight, no big difference between the two…
*




*
the same dimensions
*





*head-standing: mind the notches and the tripod connector
*





*tailstanding: different tailcaps and double lanyard holes for the TK75-2900 lumens
*





*thanks to improved texture the TK75-2015 has some better grip
*





*four against three XM-L2(U2) leds
*





*both lights are perfectly machined an finished
*





*latest version has better anti-roll
*





*the buttons: same shape, different prints
*





*head to head
*





*two big Fenix brothers…
*





*which are a kind of portable carlights *





*deeper reflectors for the TK75-2900 lumens version
*





*the lights in three parts, but you can unscrew the heads too
*





*well lubed and excellent machined threads
*





*difference inside: the TK75-2015 has a bigger battery-contact with little spring
*





*difference in contacts and print
*





*double lanyard-holes on the TK75-2900 lumens version, so better tailstanding
*





*new at the TK75-2015: a shoulder strap, nice addition!*





*multifunctional: a (removable) tripod- and strap connector in one
*





*with connector mounted on a tripod
*





*without connector mounted on a gorilla pod
*





*the leds are well centered
*





*huge, but rather compact
*





*nice, new feature: a built-in voltage indicator
*





*User interface:*

When we look at the prints at the buttons, we can’t expect the same interface. The 2900 lumen-version uses the right button for on/off and the left to cycle through the modes. The TK75-2015 uses the right button for on/off as well for cycling through the modes. Therefore it takes longer to turn the TK75-2015 on, the TK75-2900 has “direct-on”. The left button is for the instant modes: A short press will enter instant turbo (no matter from off or on); a longer press will give instant strobe. These modes are locked: cycling through other modes is not possible while in direct turbo of strobe. Go back to normal mode by clicking the left button. The TK75-2900 has two instant modes: Instant strobe en instant SOS. Press and hold the left button for more than 1 second for Strobe, more than 3 seconds for SOS-mode. 

A strange fact is the lack of a SOS-mode at the TK75-2015. I hope this will come back in future. 

In emergency falls both lights can run on two 18650 cells or four CR123A’s. Good to know this, but of course you will have shorter runtimes. Mind to insert the cells at the right way into the battery-holder: If you’re not sure about, please read the manual before 

The TK75-2015’s interface has some nice improvements against the previous: There a lockout-mode built-in and the light has also a power indicator. Press and hold both button until the light flashes to activate lockout. Same way to deactivate. While in lockout, every press at any button will give some flashes. So we can’t speak here of a real lockout  

I had to get used by the new interface, but can say, it works fine. I really like the instant-turbo mode and also the lockout function and the power indication are good new features. So, after some use, I prefer the improved interface. One thing I’d like to see: The glow in the dark or illuminated switch-buttons that Fenix uses at other lights, for example the BC30R.

*Modes:*

Both lights have the same power levels, normally starting at TURBO > LOW > MID > HIGH. Last used normal mode will be memorized. The three highest modes are well spaced, but still I miss a real low, and a there’s a rather big jump between the LOW and Medium. A mode that has 3 lumens or lower should be possible at this lights in my opinion. The 2900-lumen-version has above these modes Strobe and SOS, with no memory. The TK75-2015 has Strobe, instant TURBO, LOCKOUT-mode and POWER-INDICATOR mode. No momentary-on at this lights.

Both lights have a step-down from TURBO to HIGH, to prevent against overheating. At the previous version this is time-controlled (after 15 minutes) and at the TK75-2015 it is temperature-controlled. 

The POWER-INDICATOR in the TK75-2015 is a bit too detailed: It works with constant-on an flashing leds. All leds on: FULL power; two leds on and two flashing: HIGH power; only two leds on: LOW power; two leds flashing: CRITICAL power. Very innovative of Fenix, but you have to get used by it! Overall, all modes work properly and without problems, but I’d like to see a flashlight with BC30R’s user interface!

*Size comparison: *

Although the TK75’s have the same dimensions, I will show you some pictures. In this comparison also a competitor, that has almost the same dimensions and output: the Nitecore TM16.

*18650 cell, Fenix TK75-2900 lumens, Fenix TK75-2015, Nitecore TM16
*





*Fenix TK75-2900 lumens, Fenix TK75-2015, Nitecore TM16
*





*Fenix TK75-2900 lumens, Fenix TK75-2015, Nitecore TM16
*





*the heads: all lights use XM-L2(U2) leds
*





*and the tails
*





*Tint:*

Compared to the 2900-lumen-version the TK75-2015 has a coolwhite, less neutral tint. Luckily no blue / purple or green can be found. I’ve also compared it to TM16’s tint.






*Beamprofile:*

Three or four little hotspots make one big: These lights have a big and throwy hotspot, and a clear corona. Because every reflector gives also its own spill, this is clearly visible at the edges of the “flower-shaped” beam. The little deeper reflectors of the TK75-2900 lumen will give more throw. Both heads / reflectors are designed to light up a big and wide area. The beams are ok, no rings or spots visible. No PWM at any mode.

*Beamshots:*

As usual, we start by projecting both lights at a white wall. I adjusted the shutter speed to avoid overexposure. Distance to the wall about 1 meter.

*camera settings: ISO 100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 1/800 sec, 35mm
*




















*animated picture
*





Going outdoors now….. At first, both lights’ modes compared to each other. Clear to see the difference: the TK75-2900 lumens has more throw and is still an impressive light.

*camera settings: ISO 100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 4 sec, 35mm
*




















*Both lights side by side
*






A comparison with some more floody lights in the same lumen class.

*a shootout with the Fenix LD75C and the Eagtac MX25L4C*





*Location 2:*

Another location, to show also the difference in throw. Distance to the trees about 300 meters.

Starting the a shootout with the two TK75’s.

*camera settings: ISO 100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 4 sec, 35mm*





And a comparison to some other lights, driven by 4 XM-L2(U2)’s. The Fenix LD75C has a lot of flood and less throw, the Nitecore TM16 will reach farther.

*Fenix TK75-2015 against Fenix LD75C and Nitecore TM16
*






*Conclusion:*

With the upcoming winter-season it’s so nice to “play” with this big lights. I really love the combination of output and impressive throw. About the beam: The TK75-2900 has better throw, the TK75-2015 better spreads the beam. Also because of the (still) impressive beam of the TK75-2900, the output of the newer version is not that big “jump” that we should expect. And, as we know, the difference between 1000 and 2000 lumens is (for human eye) better visible than 3000 and 4000 lumens… Personally, I prefer the more neutral tint of the TK75-2900, but maybe later batches of the TK75-2015 will have the same. I had to get used by the new interface of the TK75-2015, but after some days, it works fine. I’m especially happy with the direct-turbo mode. Other good improvements on the new version: A lock-out mode, tripod mounting and a voltage-indicator. I wish Fenix will soon add a holster for this light. To be honest I can’t believe such a light will come without…..

So, if you’re looking for a real impressive, high quality searchlight that’s also rather compact, I can recommend the latest TK75. Again and again I’m impressed by the output of this light.

If you’re already a TK75-2900 owner, love this unique light. Although it’s a light that came out in 2013, the mixed output of this light is still imposing. 

*the 2015-version on the left*






*Thanks to Fenixlight and knivesandtools for providing me this lights!*


----------



## markr6 (Oct 6, 2015)

Exhaustive review!! Surely a TON of work put into this. Thank you 

The older version definitely still looks like it's holding its ground. I wish they had something closer to 5000K stock.


----------



## kj75 (Oct 6, 2015)

> Exhaustive review!! Surely a TON of work put into this. Thank you



My pleasure 

Yes, it takes lots of time, but it's such a nice job to go out with lights and tripods...and winter-season is coming :twothumbs


----------



## NoNotAgain (Oct 6, 2015)

kj75 said:


> My pleasure
> 
> Yes, it takes lots of time, but it's such a nice job to go out with lights and tripods...and winter-season is coming :twothumbs



The larger "checkering" pattern on the body of the 2015 version looks a lot like the pattern used on the TK61.

I'm liking the larger contacts used for the battery magazine. I wonder if there are plans to do the same thing to the AER-75 extended run time kits?

Your comparison shots of the TK75 v. TM16 v, LD75C, show that I don't need to purchase this light. It's a great light, I just don't gain anything by making the purchase especially since I own both stock and Vinh modified versions of the TK75 and the LD75C. 

I am somewhat surprised that the new TK75, while out putting more lumens, has a longer run time than the 2900 lumen version even at lower power levels.

Thank you for the review.


----------



## akhyar (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the review kj75.
Appreciate all your hard works, especially in capturing the beamshots of all the lights.


----------



## ven (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you for the time and effort in your awesome review, love the comparisons and in truth i find the new tk75 2015 a little underwhelming!! The new tail cap is a move back,also the older tail looks better as well as form factor! imo anyway.

As you say ,output wise is hardly noticeable over the 2900lm and prefer the deeper wells over 4 shallower ones to give it more throw. 

If i had a standard 2900lm tk75 then it would stay that way and would not (wont call it an upgrade) but more a side ways move to the 2015 version. The tk75vnQ de-dome makes a superb option imo for 360+kcd

Prefer the option of the shoulder strap, but i do ask is it really needed and dont think i would use myself...........Like the tripod mount though,looks in a good position compared to other mount locations.

The lock out is defo a big improvement as that is a big gripe of mine having to undo the tail cap several times to lock out! 

So glad i have decided on an xhp70 version or i would have been underwhelmed being honest. My tk75vn at around 3800lm OTF is a great light ,i am a huge fan of the tk75 for size/output/form and build. Its one of the best hosts for mods with all things considered imo...........

Mixed feelings tbh, of course i like it a lot, just think it could have been better........maybe alone in that. I am also a little fed up of xm-l2 u2(fantastic led i admit, but surely we have enough of these leds in multi emitter lights.........again thats my opinion and maybe it is the best all round choice),why not use u4 or even MKR etc to stand out a little from the competition or at least offer the options. Even 5000k xm-l2 would be awesome!!!! Thank god for vinh!!!

For me it just does not stand out from the competition that much.......even their own LD75 is too similar and a more compact choice!!

All imo of course....

Sorry for waffle :tinfoil:

Awesome job kj75:thumbsup:


----------



## NoNotAgain (Oct 6, 2015)

ven said:


> Thank you for the time and effort in your awesome review, love the comparisons and in truth i find the new tk75 2015 a little underwhelming!! The new tail cap is a move back,also the older tail looks better as well as form factor! imo anyway.
> 
> As you say ,output wise is hardly noticeable over the 2900lm and prefer the deeper wells over 4 shallower ones to give it more throw.
> 
> ...



Mark, Vinh light are part of the problem though. We're spoiled by his mods. 

If Vinh didn't exist, we'd all look at these new offerings and remark that they were brighter than the previous models. However with the vn mods, all of the manufacturers need to turn their game up to show us something revolutionary not just evolutionary.

I'd love to be able to attach a run time kit on the LD75C, but the new battery configuration means that's a no-go.


----------



## ven (Oct 6, 2015)

True we are spoiled!!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 6, 2015)

Outstanding review!! Best pics in the reviews section as usual. Why doesnt the new light come with a sheath? I know somebody out there makes sheaths for the TM16 they are for sale on evilbay and look like they could fit the TK75 as well


----------



## ven (Oct 6, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Outstanding review!! Best pics in the reviews section as usual. Why doesnt the new light come with a sheath? I know somebody out there makes sheaths for the TM16 they are for sale on evilbay and look like they could fit the TK75 as well



They do fit, similar to the x40 acebeam holster,around $10-$15 ish
Ebay No 151307504679


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for the attention to every detail in this great review, the clear beamshots that showed the difference in tints very well, your excellent picture shots, some almost artistic and shows the love for beautiful flashlights designs like the one in TK75.

I care about how the flashlight look, i once was torn between buying Thrunite TN35 and TK75 just for the beautiful design of TK75 but i squeezed a lemon and went with TN35 for the rational thinking of preferred neutral tint from a single emitter that provides almost the same output and throw without all the spill, butt to tell you the truth TK75 is still a temptation to me every time i see it, just can't justify a need for it other than its unique beauty.

That said i am surprised to see Fenix modify its characteristic design like that, as the old (slim neck, body texture, slimness before old tail cap, and old tail cap) are the uniqueness in its design , at least to me, so i lean to the old version from my twisted -flashlight loving eye of beholder- point of view.  

Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## kj75 (Oct 12, 2015)

> I am somewhat surprised that the new TK75, while out putting more lumens, has a longer run time than the 2900 lumen version even at lower power levels.



I forgot to say the TK75-2015 is tested with 3400 mAh and the TK75-2900 with 2600 mAh cells.

I've edited it in the review, thanks


----------



## Tac Gunner (Oct 12, 2015)

Argh! Great review that really makes me want to pick up a 2900 while I still can. Somebody buy my Sx25l2t!


----------



## TERRCO (Oct 29, 2015)

Just got my 2015 TK75 last week. Still haven't had time to use it much but I like it a lot so far. I put my TK75 2900 on eBay last night. Starting bid is a dollar. I'll be buying some 3400mAh batteries soon for the new one. Using 2600s for now. It(2015) does stay in the highest setting longer than my old TK75.. It does get warmer faster than my old TK75. So far so good.


----------



## FLASHLIT (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for the review...one question...don't know if you know the answer to this, but let's say you've been using the flashlight for awhile so the 4 batteries are a bit depleted...do you think it's safe to add an extender with 4 fully charged batteries to that flashlight, or can you add an extender only if the 4 batteries in the flashlight are at full charge so that all 8 batteries are at the same level....I know it's not safe to put 18650 batteries in a flashlight if some are at different voltage levels, but not sure if that applies when adding an extender.


----------



## kj75 (Dec 14, 2015)

FLASHLIT said:


> Thanks for the review...one question...don't know if you know the answer to this, but let's say you've been using the flashlight for awhile so the 4 batteries are a bit depleted...do you think it's safe to add an extender with 4 fully charged batteries to that flashlight, or can you add an extender only if the 4 batteries in the flashlight are at full charge so that all 8 batteries are at the same level....I know it's not safe to put 18650 batteries in a flashlight if some are at different voltage levels, but not sure if that applies when adding an extender.



To be honest, I can't answer this question... Maybe you should contact Fenix..


----------



## Jiri (Dec 22, 2015)

Great, very thorough review! Thanks! But I am kind of sad that I haven't looked this one up before I purchased the 2015 version today  Looks like I would prefer the better throw on the older version... well, never mind.


----------



## Milw light (Dec 25, 2015)

Great review, thanks for all the effort!


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 26, 2015)

FLASHLIT said:


> Thanks for the review...one question...don't know if you know the answer to this, but let's say you've been using the flashlight for awhile so the 4 batteries are a bit depleted...do you think it's safe to add an extender with 4 fully charged batteries to that flashlight, or can you add an extender only if the 4 batteries in the flashlight are at full charge so that all 8 batteries are at the same level...



If you've run the light down to the point that you notice a reduction in brightness and you have a magazine loaded with freshly charged batteries, just pop out the depleted magazine and insert the fresh one.

I won't speak for Fenix, but there is the possibility of reverse charging the depleted batteries if you just slap on the run time extender kit.

After you get back from your adventure, fully charge all 8 batteries while attempting to keep like paired ones together.


----------



## ven (Dec 26, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> If you've run the light down to the point that you notice a reduction in brightness and you have a magazine loaded with freshly charged batteries, just pop out the depleted magazine and insert the fresh one.
> 
> Or just pop out another tk75 if you have one...............or two


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 26, 2015)

ven said:


> Or just pop out another tk75 if you have one...............or two



That would be three sir Ven. As you know, for the price of the last light I couldn't turn it down. I have swapped the battery tube with the TK61, so now all of the knurling matches.

I might have some killer deals on a Surefire Hellfighter and a Maxa Beam coming up. I fell into a couple of too good to pass up deals.


----------



## ven (Dec 27, 2015)

Would love a hellfighter , dream light that i aspire to owning one day, kids seem to get well in the way of my hobbies/interests/tools!!! :mecry:

Still one can dream..........mr king had a dream! (admittedly a slightly more important and better one) :laughing:


----------



## seery (Dec 31, 2015)

Excellent review, comparison pics, and beam shots! :thumbsup:

Thank you for taking the time to put this extensive review together and for allowing us to enjoy and learn from it.


----------

